
6 Phases of the Web Design & Development Process - drm237
http://www.idesignstudios.com/blog/2008/03/20/6-phases-of-the-web-design-development-process/
======
jeroen
3\. "Your web designer will create one or more prototype designs for your web
site. This is typically a .jpg image of what the final design will look like."

5\. "At this point, your web designer will attend to the final details and
test your web site. ... A good web designer is one who is well versed in
current standards for web site design and development. The basic technologies
currently used are XHTML and CSS"

I don't see the logic here. If a web designer's primary task is creating
design mockups then knowledge of xhtml and css isn't very helpful. A
professional tester would be a better choice.

------
zealog
Nice overview for a first timer, but please tell me the designer is sending
PNGs and not JPGs of a mockup.

------
edw519
Nice outline - would be nice to see a little more meat on the bones,
especially the "information gathering" phase. Maybe a future post, I suppose.

